
Syntax extensions and regular expressions for Rust (2014) - peterhunt
http://blog.burntsushi.net/rust-regex-syntax-extensions/
======
steveklabnik
It's worth noting that this is an old post. This crate is still used today,
over at [https://github.com/rust-lang-nursery/regex](https://github.com/rust-
lang-nursery/regex)

------
brudgers
Date: 2014

~~~
kibwen
Over a year before 1.0 was released, which is ancient in Rust terms.

